# Data limit on USB drives?



## GrandpaJoe8 (Aug 23, 2019)

Relatively new member....2017 Cruze LS, and having an annoying issue with Chevy MyLink. I have a 128 GB SanDisk Cruzer Glide with 4,642 music tracks totaling 33.6 GB. All was fine right out of the box, and until I had a bunch loaded on. Now, a small portion of the music won't even show up in the listing. I've formatted the thumb drive to exFAT rather than NTFS, and MyLink doesn't even read the drive. Seems like I have 96 GB destined to remain unused. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Try using fat16 or fat32.

I'm not sure which one it reads but I don't think it was ntfs or exfat. But I could be wrong.

Can't remember what the project was I was working on but only one of the fats worked.


----------



## GrandpaJoe8 (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks Snowy, I'll give it a try. BTW, It reads NTFS, doesn't read EXFAT


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Someone else was asking how many Songs would fit. Found this for the 2017

USB Port This vehicle is equipped with two USB ports in the center console. These ports are for data and charging. The vehicle may have USB ports in the armrest, in the upper glove box, in the storage bin behind the radio (if equipped) and if equipped with Rear Seat Infotainment (RSI), there may be one USB port for charging in the rear media console storage area. The system is optimized to support two connected devices with a total of 15,000 songs. Playing from a USB A USB mass storage device can be connected to the USB port. Gracenote® When plugging in a USB device, Gracenote service builds voice tags for music. Voice tags allow artists, albums with hard to pronounce names, and nicknames to be used to play music through voice recognition. While indexing, infotainment features are available. My Media Library Allows access to content from all indexed media sources. Touch the MEDIA screen button to scroll through the options until My Media is selected. Use gestures or screen buttons to scroll through the content. USB MP3 Player and USB Drives . The USB MP3 players and USB drives connected must comply with the USB Mass Storage Class specification (USB MSC). . Hard disk drives are not supported. . *The following restrictions apply for the data stored on a USB MP3 player or USB device: ‐ Maximum folder structure depth: 11 levels. ‐ Applicable audio extensions are mp3, wma, aac, m4a, and aif. ‐ WMA and Apple lossless files are not supported. ‐ Supported file systems are FAT32 and NTFS. To play a USB device, do one of the following: *. Connect the USB. . Press MEDIA until the connected device is shown. Use the following when playing an active USB source: r : Press to play the current media source. j : Press to pause play of the current media source. {, g, 7: . Press to seek to the beginning of the current or previous track. If the track has been playing for less than two seconds, the previous track plays. 


https://my.chevrolet.com/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/dynamic/manuals/2017/Chevrolet/Multi-Vehicle/2k17chevymylink2ndPrint.pdf


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Be cool to play movies. Guess that's a no go.


----------



## GrandpaJoe8 (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks Eddy.....I'll try FAT32 and see if I can play all the music on the drive. Update to follow


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Be cool to play movies. Guess that's a no go.


I've done it in my 2016 with 8".
IIRC, I put 5 video files on a USB stick and it played two of them. 
I can't remember which format(s) it liked.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Taxman said:


> I've done it in my 2016 with 8".
> IIRC, I put 5 video files on a USB stick and it played two of them.
> I can't remember which format(s) it liked.



It appears to be possible with the advanced radios. Google isn't pulling any results for those of us with the basic radio. Not that I"m finding anyways. 
1 guy is playing vid on his 13 cruze. But he appears to have the upper model.


----------

